# Native Dog Food.



## BIGSP (Sep 16, 2004)

milrun said:


> The natural ingredients allow you to move from one energy level to another while minimizing the risk of digestive upsets. This will allows you to simply transition to a higher energy level to achieve maximum performance.
> 
> Nick


Thanks Nick.

Is there a way to order this food from you and have it shipped to my house? I still have a few bags of Eukanuba left but, am interested in trying this Native food out.


----------



## milrun (Jan 17, 2006)

BIGSP said:


> Thanks Nick.
> 
> Is there a way to order this food from you and have it shipped to my house? I still have a few bags of Eukanuba left but, am interested in trying this Native food out.


 Send you a PM.


----------



## John Edstrom (Jan 16, 2011)

You can move up or down in levels of Native without too much adjusting or just feed less (or more) of the level you are using now. With that plan there is no adjustment needed.


----------



## Ericgmci (Jun 27, 2010)

I have fed PPPP for years. We recently tried Native. This is the only feed that has ever put weight on my setter. He is naturally a thinner framed dog and Pro plan always maintained his weight. However his coat is better and have put e few extra pounds on for the winter months.


----------



## midwestfisherman (Apr 19, 2001)

John Edstrom said:


> You can move up or down in levels of Native without too much adjusting or just feed less (or more) of the level you are using now. With that plan there is no adjustment needed.


I have found the same thing. No issue at all switching between levels.


----------



## milrun (Jan 17, 2006)

I forgot to mention that Native is a National sponsor for Pheasant Forever and if you go to the banquet their will be $5.00 off coupons available . Nice way to try Native.

Nick


----------



## I'm with Brandy (Aug 5, 2007)

http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com/dog_food_reviews/showproduct.php/product/1356/sort/2/cat/all/page/1


----------



## John Edstrom (Jan 16, 2011)

http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/dog-food-reviews/native-performance-dog-food-dry/


----------



## chewy (Mar 27, 2006)

Lucky Dog said:


> Any one care to shed some light on what that means.


lucky dog. go to countryside animal clinic on freeland road. the vet there is dr Jacobs. she was a nutrienist for eukanuba and knows alot about dog food. she wrote a book and sells it there. it's a good read if u like to learn stuff like that. she also has sled dogs and is the one who recommended national dog food to me.


----------



## Lucky Dog (Jul 4, 2004)

chewy said:


> lucky dog. go to countryside animal clinic on freeland road. the vet there is dr Jacobs. she was a nutrienist for eukanuba and knows alot about dog food. she wrote a book and sells it there. it's a good read if u like to learn stuff like that. she also has sled dogs and is the one who recommended national dog food to me.



Thanks for the reminder.
I used to train with Josselyn, She gave me a copy of that book because she had put some pictures of my dogs in it.

Now If I can just find it.


----------



## Bobby (Dec 21, 2002)

chewy said:


> .......Dr. Jacobs. she was a nutritionist for Eukanuba and knows a lot about dog food. She wrote a book .................and is the one who recommended National dog food to me.


Chewy
Please provide the title of the book, or the ISBN.

Where do you buy your National and what do you pay per bag?
It's up to $32 at my supplier, K9 in Warren.

Thanks


----------



## Lucky Dog (Jul 4, 2004)

Bobby said:


> Chewy
> Please provide the title of the book, or the ISBN.
> 
> Where do you buy your National and what do you pay per bag?
> ...


Here you go.

[ame="http://www.amazon.com/Performance-Dog-Nutrition-Optimize/dp/0975963406/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1295369842&sr=1-1"]Amazon.com: Performance Dog Nutrition: Optimize Performance With Nutrition (9780975963401): Jocelynn Jacobs: [email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/[email protected]@[email protected]@51o437lU89L[/ame]


----------



## Bobby (Dec 21, 2002)

Thanks LD


----------



## Gracierator (Feb 6, 2009)

I have been feeding Native 2 for a couple of years now and my lab is doing great with it. She use to scratch alot and now she doesn't. 
Also spoke with a rep at Pheasant Fest couple years ago and he has me ordering thru my local hardware store. Any Do-it Best hardware stores can get it. They usally get a truck a week so a little planning and you can get it local. I wish more places carried it, but maybe with time they will. I just got some from Richhardson Farm Market in Ypsi. great pricing!


----------



## FieldWalker (Oct 21, 2003)

Anyone know if Native offers any trial bags? I've jumped b/w 2-3 different foods over the years... maybe I'll give Native a try.


----------



## HuntersMoon (Sep 14, 2009)

I've been feeding Native for 2+ years now with great results. I move between levels during hunting and off season with no problems. Price ranges from $35 to $43 a bag depending on retailer. Pier's feed in Holland being the cheapest. I've seen 2 cup trial cups last year so I would ask someone to get some from a rep. I feed less with Native too so less food means less poop. What's better then that?


----------



## omega58 (Sep 3, 2003)

Well I bought a bag of Native from Nick (milrun) today at the Huntin' Time Expo. I'll try to remember to give an update in the next few months. 

Thanks Nick, pretty funny after reading through this thread and thinking about switching after all the positive posts and then seeing the Native sign at the place and having it be you. 


Switching from Pro Plan, which my dog is doing great on, but want to see if I can see any improvements. 

Called Chow Hound here down the road and they can get it and will price match.


----------



## remmi870 (Mar 3, 2010)

Do most of you feed level 2 or 3? My dog is on a 27/17 now. Not sure if the level 3 is too much of an increase since it is a 30/20.


----------



## Blue Briar (Jul 23, 2007)

remmi870 said:


> Do most of you feed level 2 or 3? My dog is on a 27/17 now. Not sure if the level 3 is too much of an increase since it is a 30/20.


I would recommend #3. I feed most of my dogs 3 and some of them 4.


----------



## chewy (Mar 27, 2006)

Bobby said:


> Chewy
> Please provide the title of the book, or the ISBN.
> 
> Where do you buy your National and what do you pay per bag?
> ...


sorry didn't see the question until now. I am around 32. I get it from snow print kennel in pinconning. the main dustributor in the state is in Marshall. he is going to be the cheapest


----------

